# Trailer and Truck Recommendations



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If you are unsure your horse will load and unload easy, go for an open stock trailer that has a tackroom. If there is any trailer he will load into easy, it will be a stock trailer. Any one ton new diesel will do, I like GMC Denali, luxurious. With a gooseneck, you can go for a weekender package.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

If you go for a open stock with tackroom, make sure that the tack room is completely sealed off from the trailer. Some I have seen have a big open space along the top that I would be worried that someone with a hook could steal tack. Good luck with your search - right now is a bad time to be buying a truck.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

In order of my importance:

1. *Do NOT under truck yourself,* just because you may have found something “cute” at a good price.

When it comes to pulling live weight, many lives are at stake — from the livestock you are carrying to the absolute idiot who pulls out in front of you and you hit broadside because you are under trucked don’t have the braking system or truck muscle to stop your truck and your trailer.

2. It does not cost anymore in fuel to pull an open stock trailer than it does a claustrophobic 2-horse.

I ditched the 2horse early in life for a 4-horse open stock and never looked back. I still have the stock trailer I bought new in 1987. It safely hauled my three horses across the U.S. twice. When it was 11 years old, my heavy 3/4 ton GMC 4-wheel drive was 20 years old and its rebuilt motor was 25 years old — and that was on the first trip.

A stock trailer is great for camping as it can carry stuff in the back end, if you’re only hauling two horses. I used to be able to parallel park it with my heavy 3/4 ton truck. it only takes a little more concentration to move that extra ten feet of trailer around.

3. I much prefer my bumper pull but that is personal choice.

3.1. I much prefer General Motors but DH’s Ford F-350 Lariat dually does do a better job in terms of stability.


----------



## Colt17 (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks all for your comments. Just some fill in, I probably will wait 1 year before purchase, two reasons, the lack of chips and low truck supply and also, I think my horse will be more ready for trailering in a year as he is constantly becoming more in control of himself and his reactions. Once I get the trailer, I plan to set it in his pasture and let him get used to it by feeding and working with him in and out of the trailer, then more to longer and longer trips with it. I am leaning more towards the stock trailer as this has more versatility and I might be hauling cattle in a few years. As far as the truck, I was looking at the F450. This may be way overkill, however the truck is not that much more money than a equally equipped say F350 or chevy or Dodge. Here in Hawaii with narrow roads, I am a bit concerned about the width with the dually, and also the rough ride with the 100 psi commercial tires on the F450. Also, with the high pressure F450 tires, might give the horse a very rough ride, although I have heard some folks reduce the tire pressure to smooth out the ride (not sure how safe that would be concerning potential blow outs at the lower pressure). In any case appreciate the comments so far. As far as stock trailers, any recommendations? Things I would be concerned about are things such as noise from vibrating trailer hardware and the type of flooring in the trailer. Here in Hawaii we get the red dirt mud, super slippery, just like bearing grease.
Thanks again


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

IMO, keep the trailer tire pressure at the manufacturer recommendation.

Double floor the stock trailer - that’s what I did years ago. Best thing I ever did for hauling my horses from PA to SoCal then Back to Tennessee for retirement five years later.

The floors have been replaced 3-4 times as the trailer is a 1987. Tongue and groove is always used for the original floor as that is what came in the trailer

The top floor is 3/4” marine plywood, then the standard horse trailer rubber mats on top of that.

Back then, one of my horses had a tendency to stock up if he stood on a hard surface for too long. He never stocked up during the move and he was in the trailer 6-8 daily for four days on both trips.

An F-450 is not overkill, lollol If we ever hit the big lottery an F-450 stake body will be my new car, lol


----------



## Colt17 (Aug 7, 2017)

walkinthewalk said:


> IMO, keep the trailer tire pressure at the manufacturer recommendation.
> 
> Double floor the stock trailer - that’s what I did years ago. Best thing I ever did for hauling my horses from PA to SoCal then Back to Tennessee for retirement five years later.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments. On the lowering of tire pressure that would be only for the F450 which I understand uses commercial tires that are recommended to be filled to 100 psi. I read others, when towing a small load (or even with an empty truck) lower the pressure to give a better ride (I am not sure if this is really a safe idea). As you recommend, I would not lower the trailer tire pressure.
Thanks


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

whisperbaby22 said:


> If you go for a open stock with tackroom, make sure that the tack room is completely sealed off from the trailer. Some I have seen have a big open space along the top that I would be worried that someone with a hook could steal tack. Good luck with your search - right now is a bad time to be buying a truck.


Bad time for trailers as well, sky high prices, choices limited. Of course would be the year I wanted a new one, I like to replace every ten years, might be well beyond that now!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I agree don't under truck you, but don't over-truck yourself either.
A 450 truck *is* commercial and requires commercial insurance policies that are very costly I am told by a friend who did not know this and bought a 450 to tow his gooseneck with LQ trailer...he could of done with a 350 1-ton truck.
He pays monthly for his truck those premiums extra. His truck is paid for, no note, yet he still pays because of his registration designation...beware.
He also has a CDL but am unsure if that class vehicle dictated he must have or is just a by-product of things he's done in his lifetime and he kept it.
He said he only gets 10 miles a gallon _if that_ around town and less towing...he has a Ford diesel dually.
More than that I don't know but...he bought because he had a beast of a trailer to lug around and thought he "needed" more...  .

As for trailer...
Stock is often what many go to for a difficult horse in loading or behavior because it is "open" in design.
Since you've never loaded your horse why not try and see just how the animal does...when you are ready can you "borrow" some different style trailers before purchasing?
I'll say if you project and expect a problem it will be.
If you project this is ho-hum he might just walk right on like its nothing.
2 horse with a light interior, doors & windows open is inviting...
A stock trailer with openness is also inviting..
No matter what style of trailer you intend to work the animal in feeding and teaching him to enter/exit and stand quietly, make sure the trailer is hitched to a tow vehicle _completely_ so there is no movement, shift, pitch or pop up that could really do a job on any horses mind.
A trailer with adequate head height-room today will handle up to and including 18 hand drafts...don't think you are dealing with that size or bulk.
A trailer the horse fits in properly is _not _claustrophobic and indeed, to much space is just as dangerous as to tight for the animal.
To wide a stall, to long a stall in a trailer can be just as dangerous ping-ponging your animal around as them being completely loose in a non-restricted stock inside when the unthinkable happens or sudden evasive maneuvers must be taken. To small and tight a stall the horse will hate it and give you grief trying to squash him where he should not be.
The horse gets to make the decision if you not care....watch the reactions when loading and listen and feel when trailering to try the different trailer styles..._the horse will tell you if you listen._

I have a semi-stock trailer, it might be a good mix of enough open but a bit of restriction.
I have 2 dedicated stalls I can make by putting the divider in the trailer, then close the half-way gate and put 2 more horses "loose" with no divider in the back of the trailer...yes, my trailer is a 4 horse allowed by law.
A stock trailer designed for horse use is different than a stock trailer made for moving cattle or other hooved livestock.
Be sure you are looking at horse stock trailers, not livestock...cattle or other hooved stock.
And yes, to floor mats for a quieter ride, a softer ride for their legs and bodies and for better traction than standing on a wood floor under travel conditions.

Its great you are doing the research and asking questions before you buy as so many choices are available and it can be overwhelming all that information at you at once...
Enjoy the journey.
🐴...


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Depending on where you are and where you hope to go, a 3/4 ton will probably work. Cheaper to insure. Cheaper maintenance. 

If you hope to haul through towns, I can't brag on my bumper pull enough. It follows there tracks of my truck really well. I love it when going through a new town and will likely get lost in some residential area. 

My three horse slant bumper pull is easier on the wallet gas mileage wise than when I borrow a buddy's weekender 3 horse goose neck. Both the same "trailer" length. My BP is a bit lighter, of course. 

The downside is, my BP is picky about where I take it. The hitch hangs lower. When I go to fall gather, I park a little away from the corrals where there are deep tire ruts from semis. It has a tack room, but I camp in back.

Have fun figuring out what will work for you.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok, I asked DH about insurance on an F-450 because he’s worked for Ford in the parts/service 50+ plus years.

We live in Tennesse. An F-450 does NOT have to be commercially plated/rated. He said if he bought me an F-450 for no other reason than I want one, he would not have to put commercial insurance on it.

That means insurance buyer beware. If you aren’t in business for yourself or someone else that your truck is required as part of your job, don’t let an insurance company schmooz you into paying for something you don’t need

But, as @boots alluded to, the bigger the truck (and the more bells & whistles in the cab), the more the insurance will cost


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

walkinthewalk said:


> Ok, I asked DH about insurance on an F-450 because he’s worked for Ford in the parts/service 50+ plus years.
> 
> We live in Tennesse. An F-450 does NOT have to be commercially plated/rated. He said if he bought me an F-450 for no other reason than I want one, he would not have to put commercial insurance on it.
> 
> ...


I'll have to ask more questions...
I know the truck was purchased in Florida and is plated here..
Why he would need "extra".._.there must be more to this_.
I know what it costs to plate and insure my truck so no thanks to doing that much larger a truck...  
🐴...


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

horselovinguy said:


> I'll have to ask more questions...
> I know the truck was purchased in Florida and is plated here..
> Why he would need "extra".._.there must be more to this_.
> I know what it costs to plate and insure my truck so no thanks to doing that much larger a truck...
> 🐴...


It could be the truck is being used in some type of business or maybe the law is different Florida? Yah, well worth asking the question

Because we have acreage, we can have farm plates on our trucks. I think it’s around $52/annually per truck. My county also does NOT have any emissions or other add-on plate fees but I’m waiting

Also, some trivia. The license plates for both the horse trailer and the race car trailer were one time-lifetime fees for as long as we own those particular trailers. $92 for life per trailer for INTERstate plates. We wouldn’t even have to put plates on the horse or race car trailers if we would only haul within Tennessee. For my part, it was well worth a one time/lifetime fee of $92 to get the interstate plates.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea, from what I understand the chip problem should be straightened out by next year, at least we can hope so!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Hmmmm...Looking myself. Seems like y'all are saying a Dodge 1500 with 10,000+ lbs of towing capacity is inadequate? There are F-150s with 12,000+ towing capacity. That is inadequate for 1-3 horses? It is one thing if a person is planning on operating a business of hauling cross-country all the time, or frequently pulls 4 horses. But if I plan on hauling Bandit in a 3-horse trailer 50 miles round trip once a week, I ought to look for an F350?

A 2000 F350 maxed out at 10,000 lbs of towing capacity. 2007 F-250s maxed out at 12,500. How did people haul horses back then?


----------



## Colt17 (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks for all the comments, still taking it all in. On the F450, I spoke with a dealer here in Hawaii and was told I do not need a CDL, however the truck needs a DOT inspection. I am not quite sure if that is annual (I think it is). I think it is a complete safety inspection brakes, tires ect. In Hawaii we do have an annual safety inspection for autos, and it is also supposed to be complete (pull wheel, check brakes) however in reality, they normally just check all your lights and turn signals. Seeing you are towing live animals, a DOT not really out of the question to make sure your rig is safe. Also, I checked Progressive full insurance for F450 and annual rate is about $2,000. Other issue with the F-450, your state may have other requirements and if your F450 has a nameplate GVW is over a certain amount, you may still need a CDL. Other issue in Hawaii, our annual registration is based on GVW, more weight, the higher the registration fee. The F450 could have a significantly higher annual registration fee over say a F350- I have not yet run the numbers. I also understand the F450 tires are about $300 each, however good for 100k miles.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

bsms said:


> Hmmmm...Looking myself. Seems like y'all are saying a Dodge 1500 with 10,000+ lbs of towing capacity is inadequate? There are F-150s with 12,000+ towing capacity. That is inadequate for 1-3 horses? It is one thing if a person is planning on operating a business of hauling cross-country all the time, or frequently pulls 4 horses. But if I plan on hauling Bandit in a 3-horse trailer 50 miles round trip once a week, I ought to look for an F350?
> 
> A 2000 F350 maxed out at 10,000 lbs of towing capacity. 2007 F-250s maxed out at 12,500. How did people haul horses back then?


Actually bsms I'm not saying go for over-kill in size.
I am saying though there are differences in components used when the making of a vehicle takes place.
From a "light-duty" truck of a 150/1500 series to a 250/2500 series and then to the big guns 350/3500..the differences in big.
From size of the frame, size of the braking system, cooling system of engine and transmission, to well, just about anything you think of.
Few trucks are configured for that "it can tow 10,000" and when it does it I want to see what ride quality, feel of it handling on the road...cause a light-duty truck is made more for lugging bodies around and doing a occasional tow of something.
If you truly tow and do it often, it is a lot more stresses added to the components of the vehicle resulting in increased repair and maintenance needing done, increased wear and tear...
On a truck made to be more a "work truck" not so comfy a ride, beefier frame, suspension, brakes, cooling and ....
My hubby is a mechanic. I often head to the store for parts when he works on ours or a friends vehicle...we have a 2500, friends a 1500...the size difference in brake pads or shoes is to noticeable to not see = stopping power.
Well, there is a difference. You do trade-off some ride comfort going up in class although today with work class trucks have a amenity list to rival elite cars...
It is all a choice each of us makes...
No, you don't need to over-kill, but you do need to not overwhelm the vehicle towing live cargo when all those fancy ratings they spout about were done towing a boat or enclosed trailer of dead, non-moving weight behind the vehicle...and that is where the differences show and become apparent.
Yup, the yuppie truck can do it...going forward is easy. Stopping and hanging onto it when a uh-oh happens in front of you, or to you is the difference in having a bit more heft under you. 
If the OP is inclined to spend the $$$$$ for a 450 series to tow...great for him, I wouldn't.
For what he writes of wanting a 2 horse to tow his 2 horses...a 250 works just fine at a smaller $$$ spent, but that is their business.
I would not recommend to anyone wanting to tow a loaded horse trailer use a 150/1500 for many reasons, some of those listed above...but that is your choice, all a personal opinion.
But no sorry, you need to have the right vehicle to do the job at hand...and to have that wiggle room so many professional resource sites suggest about that extra...your back is to the wall with the 10,000 being maxed out.
It isn't just the weight of trailer and horses and their incidentals...do not forget it is also the weight of the truck, passengers and junk in the truck we all carry that suddenly has the scale tipped or nearly so.
When you can step up a bit in size and have that comfortable safety margin and lessen the work-load on the tow vehicle because it is manufactured with larger components expected to do heavier work daily... = to me the way to go.
To each their own and why it is so important to do your own research. We all live with the decisions we make daily.
It is you who answers to you and your conscience should something happen...and pray it not, but what if when it happens...be out there long enough, it will.
The choices are yours to make...gathering information to be best informed if so important as the OP is doing posing a question here. But even back in the old days, trucks were made for work, not being the people mover as became the rage to do...and that is where load changes occurred and where the weight was lightened so federal mandated fuel economy ratings could be met...oh yes, those "components" took a hit and that then becomes why so many say go bigger cause the manufacturer went smaller in must have but met the requirements...
I haven't new truck shopped in a while but last time I was in the dealer for my car serviced I did not notice any fuel ratings on the bigger trucks...look into it and be enlightened to what some of those ratings can uncover.
To each their own...I will never advocate to go light because of what it is that's "light".
Have a good day and enjoy the research. 
🐴...


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@bsms 1. I have never pulled a 2-horse or my stock trailer with anything less than 3/4 ton. I lived the first 50 years of my life near or in the foothills of the Allegheny National Forest - we had a camp up there and I hauled my horses up those narrow winding roads all the time.

There is no way this side of Hades and back I would have used anything less than a 3/4 ton because

1. The radiator is bigger so less chance of overheating.
2. The braking system is bigger so less chance of the brakes burning up going back down those mountain roads.



bsms said:


> How did people haul horses back then?


Heavy duty trucks have been around since the turn of the last century.

My younger brother has the farm our grandparents bought when they came thru Ellis Island. The 1930’s something one ton Chevy stakebody my dad and I used to take to the feed store is still on the property.

I can’t speak for what the western cattle ranchers used back in the day, but I was born in 1947 and the Farming area I grew up in rarely saw a truck under 3/4 ton. 

Back then, there wasn’t a truck alive that wasn’t expected to work hard and earn it’s keep. They were expected to run the lime bags out to the field where the tractor and spreader were - without getting stuck if they didn’t have 4-wheel drive.

The wife then took the truck to the grocery story store, sometimes layered in dust from that trip to the field and nobody thought a thing about it. Luxury was an AM Radio if you were lucky and didn’t have to listen to mom “sing”






The Weight Game: Understanding Pickup Classes--And Where They Came From | PickupTrucks.com


Ever wonder why a half-ton truck can carry so much more than 1000 pounds? Names don't tell the whole story.



news.pickuptrucks.com





Chevrolet Advance Design - Wikipedia.

@Colt17 my apologies for the side trip. If you like to research, these two links are an interesting look into the past of the small bodied trucks. The first link is really good


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

It wasn't that long ago an F350 maxed out at 10,000 lbs towing capacity. Most half tons, in the right configuration, will now exceed that. 

Fully understand durability, but durability for what? Daily towing max weights is one thing. Towing at half that weight for shorter distances (the OP is in Hawaii and you don't do 800 mile hauls there) is a bit different. I see two horse trailers being hauled by Tacomas regularly, and their highest capacity hits 6000 lbs. I fully understand wanting some reserve capacity when hauling horses and hauling 5000 lbs plus with a truck rated at 6000 seems dicey. But sometimes hauling 5,000 lbs in a truck that is rated at 10,000 lbs capacity is unthinkable? To the point folks ought to consider a 350 or even 450 to haul a couple of horses short distances?

Interesting.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

A lot depends on what you do with your rig. I think some would be horrified at seeing my rig, I have a 2 horse slant that I had customized for my uses, and last year bought a 1/2 ton 2 wd that I just love.

I trailer 5 times weekly, but only a short distance, and I use side streets. At my age the smaller, easier ride truck is what I need.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

I suggest a 3/4 ton or higher. As stated above the size of the brakes, weight of the frame, and transmission are designed for towing as opposed to a 1/2 ton which is more of a passenger vehicle. I tried towing with a 1/2 ton for awhile (2017 Ram 1500) and our bumper pull stock trailer but the stopping power and sway scared me. I traded the 1/2 ton in for a 2006 Ram 2500 and haven't regretted it at all.

We have 2 goosenecks and a bumper pull. I much prefer the goosenecks for the turning and smoothness. I have friends who have ridden in the back of both trailers and they say if you will do that you will never want to haul your horses in a bumper pull again. Bumper pulls are much easier to hitch though, I will give you that!

We haul a lot and for several hours multiple times a month so my opinions are probably different then someone who hauls locally less frequently!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I think for some it is ego...no getting around what is impressive is big and those numbers sitting on the side badge...250, 350, 450 & 550....
Then add in what they are pulling... many are goosenecks with LQ or dressing-rooms, up to 6 horse capacity...
That is one heck of a rig hauling down the road.

I for one would not tow any horse trailer with what is equivalent to a Ford Ranger, Chevy Colorado nor Dodge Dakota or whatever its called in any brand...the saying "cause they do doesn't mean they should!"
The OP is looking for 1-truck that can tow a 2-horse, but also states in a years time he expects to be towing cattle...well, toss that sweet little 150/1500 in a mire cause it will not handle thumping around with a BP nor gooseneck with 3 decent sized cows on it...it isn't going to do.
So instead, the OP looks ahead a bit to the future and buys now what he will also need for then...to me a smarter investment and not having to do over again.
He says no duals cause roads are to narrow, that tosses all that weight to one set of tires not 4 tires on the rear...a whole different element to consider.
This is a work truck intended bought, not a yuppie people mover.

150/1500 can do it all...being fixated on that 10,000 pounds...😐 Now go to the car lot and ask to see_ only_ those trucks with that capability.. very few and very expensive.
To step up to the next class is about $4000 more...and a entirely different vehicle you sit in and drive doing tasks.
What hasn't changed is recognizing that you _can_ make do with the least but are far safer not over-taxing the ability of your vehicle if you upgrade just a bit...not over the top except if your choice, but a bit of good wiggle room...
It is the smarter way to proceed....
At least it is for those of us who have logged miles towing assorted kinds of trailers down interstates, on quiet back roads, through mountain & valley and through congested neighborhoods. Those who are promoting get a bit more than what you need so you have the cushion that also just gave you the better braking system, cooling system, suspension and size of the truck frame so all can do the job you will put to the vehicle week after week, month after month, year after year with minimal repairs needed done...and not because of mechanical failure from excessive wear & tear, but because it is just time to do maintenance. And yes, the terrain you travel, the roads and conditions, the speed you travel at...all come into bearing.

More members come saying no to the 150/1500 and they did it, tried it and it was just not good so moved up in class...reviews not of manufacturers but of class of the tow vehicle.
Biggest though is what you feel safest driving and having tow _your_ precious cargo back in that trailer and sitting next to you in the truck cab...that *is* what is most important...life and what happens if the worst happens and having the least or having more just saved your bacon and everything you hold dear.

With that....I bid you adieu cause I personally feel the topic has been spoken of enough..
If your mindset is set on the smaller trucks, nothing I nor anyone else says shall change what you think...so good-day and safe travels to you on the highways surrounding your home.

*To @Colt17...*
The references walkin gave are eye-opening and informative...take the time to really read them.

At some point, please share some pictures of your beautiful land that I think of Hawaii as only what I've seen in pictures of touristy beauty...and there is a working beauty many miss I would love to see.
🐴...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

bsms said:


> There are F-150s with 12,000+ towing capacity. That is inadequate for 1-3 horses?


Let me share with you what happened when we moved my Pony. The barn owner was using a very small, aluminum two-horse bumper-pull trailer, and she had someone with a 1/2-level truck (like 1 F-150) to pick it up. Pony was the only passenger. So that thing must not have weighed more than 3,000, maybe 4,000 pounds at the most. There was a steep hill to get out of the farm. The truck tried several times to make it up the hill but couldn't. It ended up sliding back and the back of the trailer hit a tree. So Pony couldn't be unloaded because the doors were jammed shut. The truck couldn't move at all by that point. They had to call someone with a 350-truck to haul the other truck and trailer out. Pony was stuck in there for, I don't know, it felt like days but was probably just a few hours. It was one of his first trailering experiences, and if he had a different temperment it could have soured him on it for a long time. LOL thinking about it, it traumatized me a whole lot more than it did him.

Now, once they got help up the hill they got him back just fine. But this is part of the reason I am planning on erring on the side of too much power when I get my truck. Also part of the reason my new trailer has a side ramp as well as back doors. The guy that brought my trailer in had a 2500 and he said he got about 16 mpg towing and 23 mpg empty, which isn't awesome but isn't bad either. I've heard similar things from people with 3/4-ton trucks. I think they are a good tradeoff between towing capacity and fuel efficiency.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I didn’t do 800 mile tripls into the Allegheny’ s. Camp was about 90 very difficult, winding, narrow roads, miles, and getting down into camp was could be even trickie. We started camping up there in the early 80’s when getting a bath meant hiking across the road to a big pond— and hope the snakes were off hunting, lollol I’m not kidding, lol

When I moved my horses to SoCal and back, that was ~2,100 miles both trips - across the Great Divide.

Setting all this so-called new rating/towing capacity aside, if these new 1/2 trucks have a bigger GVWR tag riveted to them, then the radiator cooling capacity, and the braking system had better support all the alleged capacity and those fancy new automatic transmissions had better have a cooling system for towing.

I stand by my 3/4 ton philosophy as a minimum for pulling live weight, until the cows come in for milking in the next lifetime. A 3/4 ton is a long way from over kill but a better option for safety.

If the truck is taken care of, it should give a good 20 years of service. My GMC is a 1978 with a 1973 big block and it still run’s just fine. The F-350 dually is 1988 with a big block and it also runs just fine, albeit it has A/C so I do favor driving it these days over my ex-logging truck.

I am not one for a lot of fluff. I want a truck that will do the job with no effort and starts the next morning. Fluff is in my car and even that is limited; the more fluff, the more costly the repairs———-

And thanks @horselovinguy and @ACinATX for your thoughts and testimonials


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have hauled with a half ton, lots. In fact, when I got my first horse trailer, a 2 horse straight load, smaller trailer, it was fine with one horse, 2 horses & smaller ones at that, it lost a bit of power going up hills. I didn't have it long, then I got a heavy stock trailer. My hubby hauled it empty up the hill to our house, he deemed it unsafe and powerless to haul horses and use that truck. Upgraded to a 3/4 ton gas truck, it was okay, I hauled 2 horses with that set up for years, didn't have much acceleration up hills and I never hauled through the canyon, I caught a ride with whoever was hauling to a lower mainland show. They had diesels and goosenecks, so it made sense to all go together. Then we got a 3/4 ton diesel, game changer! Acceleration galore, handling, braking and cheaper on fuel than the gas engine. I felt totally fine hauling that set up anywhere where as with the gas truck, I was nervous, I could as feel the drag behind me. I bought a brand new trailer 3 horse slant, lighter than the stock trailer. Many times I've had to swerve on the highway to avoid the recent over abundance of deer. They jump out of no where, twice a deer has ran into my SUV, once into my daughter's truck when she hauling my trailer, her passenger side on the stepbars. That deer lived, the 2 that smoked my SUV didn't fare so well. My daughter held the trailer on the road easily, diesel 3/4 ton. I've maneuvered around countless deer with ease hauling horses with that truck, and felt secure. When the diesel was in the shop, I borrowed hubby's GMC gas 1/2 ton to haul to a lesson, it has a factory tow package. I will never do that again, it felt flimsy and gutless up hills. And I was so worried I would get pulled over by the DOT cop that patrols this area. I did a few years with my diesel, he checked everything, even had a roll up mat and went under my truck, of course all was more than adequate. I did get a warning for a cracked windshield, but this the Cariboo, the sand on winter roads is full of rocks, unusual to not have a crack, they let it go if it's not in your line of vision. During rodeo season, I have seen rigs pulled off the road by DOT, and horses unloaded at their pull out spots. I think the DOT stopped me because I was near one of those. Now I have a 1 ton diesel Denali we purchased just before all this vehicle shortage happened. Yeah, it's the bomb! Has a back up cam so I can hitch up in record time, dvd in the back for the grandkids I can Bluetooth to from my phone, we are cruising! My hubby is a bit of a vehicle hoarder, he hung onto the Ford diesel, it's has a lift kit, and the 1/2 ton GMC, I was pressuring him to sell, he was dragging his feet. Then this vehicle craziness happened, he decided to list. What a gong show! We consigned them to my son's motorcycle repair shop so he could make a commission and deal with the endless calls, texts and offers. He made himself a tidy profit and had to block numbers it got so bad. Sometimes vehicle hoarding isn't so bad. Now hubby is replacing the engine in his older 3/4 ton gas Chev that he uses with a camper for fishing, selling the camper too! He only used it once last year and likes the price he can get for it. Thank you gong show people for curing my husband of his hoarding habit!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I assume a 250 / 350 / 450 will transport horses better than an F-150. Greater strength, greater durability and I suspect a better and even safer ride. That's a given. And I assume they would hold up better under daily ranch use. My rancher friend still has a 1980 Chevy 3/4 ton. It was relegated to hauling hay only sometime past 250,000 miles. Although after 40 years it is pretty well beat! But yes: If someone wants a ranch truck to do ranch work, bigger is better. No doubt.

And I understand that a Tacoma or Colorado, regardless of tow capacity, would have marginal stability. My XTerra can tow 5000 lbs with the right hitch but it is narrow with a short wheel base and gests squirrelly in cross winds at 80 mph even without a trailer. With one....60 mph is maxing it out.

My 2008 F-150 maxes out at around 3600 lbs towing weight. Probably the clutch, since it is just that engine/transmission combo and the clutch gets hot if you do a lot of back and forth maneuvering. It does fine at speed going in straight lines, better than the XTerra even if the XTerra in theory can haul more. But if you have to play the clutch a lot...bad idea.

BTW - I used to haul logs in a trailer for the Forest Service. Eons ago. We didn't weigh the logs before loading and I'm sure we overloaded at times. We had traction issues with 2WD going up hills, but nothing related to 1/2 ton versus 3/4.

EVERYTHING is expensive right now so we might wait a year on buying. Looking for a used 3/4 ton is an option. I like them, but I'm concerned about gas and cost. What I'm seeing here is you pay a big premium to get a 3/4 ton.


----------



## Colt17 (Aug 7, 2017)

horselovinguy said:


> I think for some it is ego...no getting around what is impressive is big and those numbers sitting on the side badge...250, 350, 450 & 550....
> Then add in what they are pulling... many are goosenecks with LQ or dressing-rooms, up to 6 horse capacity...
> That is one heck of a rig hauling down the road.
> 
> ...


Here is a video of the property where I plan to be a few years down the road. This is on the Big Island (Hawaii Island). I am now on Oahu on only 1 acre.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WI52dbeANDU


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Colt...it won't let me view the video..
I'm not good on being able to tell you why, it just says can't find the site.😕


----------



## Colt17 (Aug 7, 2017)

bsms said:


> Hmmmm...Looking myself. Seems like y'all are saying a Dodge 1500 with 10,000+ lbs of towing capacity is inadequate? There are F-150s with 12,000+ towing capacity. That is inadequate for 1-3 horses? It is one thing if a person is planning on operating a business of hauling cross-country all the time, or frequently pulls 4 horses. But if I plan on hauling Bandit in a 3-horse trailer 50 miles round trip once a week, I ought to look for an F350?
> 
> A 2000 F350 maxed out at 10,000 lbs of towing capacity. 2007 F-250s maxed out at 12,500. How did people haul horses back then?


Back in 1974, when I was a teenager, we moved and moved our one horse and two ponies to our new house. My father used his 1965 International D-1100 4x4 pickup, (not sure the rating, however I think a ford f150 of today would out haul and out pull it for sure) with a U-haul rented 2 horse side by side trailer. We only hauled the ponies for 50 miles and we had someone else haul the horse with their own trailer (it was a young Arabian, high strung, and father did not feel safe hauling it. All went well. Details on the 1965 International. All four brakes were drum, and the brake system had a single master cylinder. Any leak in the brake system, you lost all your brakes. My father actually had the brakes fail twice on him (not when trailering), both times here nearly escaped death, he was able to run the truck into a safe area until it stopped.


bsms said:


> Hmmmm...Looking myself. Seems like y'all are saying a Dodge 1500 with 10,000+ lbs of towing capacity is inadequate? There are F-150s with 12,000+ towing capacity. That is inadequate for 1-3 horses? It is one thing if a person is planning on operating a business of hauling cross-country all the time, or frequently pulls 4 horses. But if I plan on hauling Bandit in a 3-horse trailer 50 miles round trip once a week, I ought to look for an F350?
> 
> A 2000 F350 maxed out at 10,000 lbs of towing capacity. 2007 F-250s maxed out at 12,500. How did people haul horses back then?


Back in 1974, when I was a teenager, we moved and moved our one horse and two ponies to our new house. My father used his 1965 International D-1100 4x4 pickup, (not sure the rating, however I think a ford f150 of today would out haul and out pull it for sure) with a U-haul rented 2 horse side by side trailer. We only hauled the ponies for 50 miles and we had someone else haul the horse with their own trailer (it was a young Arabian, high strung, and father did not feel safe hauling it. All went well. Details on the 1965 International. All four brakes were drum, and the brake system had a single master cylinder. Any leak in the brake system, you lost all your brakes. My father actually had the brakes fail twice on him (not when trailering), both times here nearly escaped death, he was able to run the truck into a safe area until it stopped.


----------



## Colt17 (Aug 7, 2017)

bsms said:


> Hmmmm...Looking myself. Seems like y'all are saying a Dodge 1500 with 10,000+ lbs of towing capacity is inadequate? There are F-150s with 12,000+ towing capacity. That is inadequate for 1-3 horses? It is one thing if a person is planning on operating a business of hauling cross-country all the time, or frequently pulls 4 horses. But if I plan on hauling Bandit in a 3-horse trailer 50 miles round trip once a week, I ought to look for an F350?
> 
> A 2000 F350 maxed out at 10,000 lbs of towing capacity. 2007 F-250s maxed out at 12,500. How did people haul horses back then?


Back in 1974, when I was a teenager, we moved and moved our one horse and two ponies to our new house. My father used his 1965 International D-1100 4x4 pickup, (not sure the rating, however I think a ford f150 of today would out haul and out pull it for sure) with a U-haul rented 2 horse side by side trailer. We only hauled the ponies for 50 miles and we had someone else haul the horse with their own trailer (it was a young Arabian, high strung, and father did not feel safe hauling it. All went well. Details on the 1965 International. All four brakes were drum, and the brake system had a single master cylinder. Any leak in the brake system, you lost all your brakes. My father actually had the brakes fail twice on him (not when trailering), both times here nearly escaped death, he was able to run the truck into a safe area until it stopped.


----------



## Colt17 (Aug 7, 2017)

horselovinguy said:


> Colt...it won't let me view the video..
> I'm not good on being able to tell you why, it just says can't find the site.😕


I will try to find the new location. I will also post a pic when figure out how...


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I could view the video if I highlighted it and then right clicked and had it open the link in a new window.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

I haul with a Super Duty F-250 (diesel) and my trailer is a GN open stock with tack room. I don't tie my horses inside the trailer. I've been doing this for years and thank God, it has worked. I used to teach defensive driving skills. If you stay alert (that means staying alert to what the traffic around you is doing) and leave enough space between you and the vehicle in front, you'll go a long way toward arriving at your destination safe.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks bsms for the tip...
I _*was*_ able to view the video...
Beautiful country, so green and quite a lush landscape as is what I imagine Hawaii would be.
Because of the volcano action I know there would be varied terrain and elevations, but the lush fields...and spectacular view of the water is to die for..
I imagine the winds can be cooling but also very punishing in storms...
We are blessed in this great nation the scenery, the total differences from coast to coast yet all under one nation.
I love it but can also understand the need for a work duty truck when you realize you need to drive across those fields to tend to animals and their living conditions safe such as fence-line...
How far away is a town where you get fuel and how big a extra storage tank does the truck need to carry must also be taken into consideration because of the weight and bulk if you decide to go to a gooseneck in future...
Oh the decisions to make in such scenic a locale....I know, you work there not just gaze at the scenery.
🐴...


----------



## wo7777 (May 17, 2021)

You could also look at a Toyota Land cruiser V8. A mate ( buddy ) and I dragged a dead Jeep wrangler with sheared off rear drive shaft up a 40 degree hill without it breaking a sweat.

Toyotas have near bulletproof reliability too. Here in Australia we work our stuff pretty hard in fairly harsh conditions. The landy will also tow some pretty heavy stuff. A lot of owners here have toyotas, they just don't break down. I own 2 subarus and speak highly of them, but arent towing vehicles

Also expect to go big on maintenance of drivetrain and brakes....a heavy trailer and horses is a big responsibility, if you underspend on maintenance, expect trouble.









What’s the towing capacity of the 2020 Toyota Land Cruiser?


All 2020 Toyota Land Cruiser models come standard with the Trailer Towing Package, with the SUV providing a towing capacity of 8,100 pounds.



www.toyotavacaville.com





Hope this helps.


----------



## Colt17 (Aug 7, 2017)

horselovinguy said:


> Thanks bsms for the tip...
> I _*was*_ able to view the video...
> Beautiful country, so green and quite a lush landscape as is what I imagine Hawaii would be.
> Because of the volcano action I know there would be varied terrain and elevations, but the lush fields...and spectacular view of the water is to die for..
> ...


This property is on the Big Island Hawaii. In the summer the green will turn brown due to lack of rain. The big island actually has all of the worlds climates, it even snows on the summits at 14,000 feet in the winter. The bid island actually has one of the largest cattle ranches in the United States and one of the oldest. Look it up, Parker Ranch.


----------



## Colt17 (Aug 7, 2017)

wo7777 said:


> You could also look at a Toyota Land cruiser V8. A mate ( buddy ) and I dragged a dead Jeep wrangler with sheared off rear drive shaft up a 40 degree hill without it breaking a sweat.
> 
> Toyotas have near bulletproof reliability too. Here in Australia we work our stuff pretty hard in fairly harsh conditions. The landy will also tow some pretty heavy stuff. A lot of owners here have toyotas, they just don't break down. I own 2 subarus and speak highly of them, but arent towing vehicles
> 
> ...


I actually have a 1991 Toyota Landcruiser, however it has the straight 6 and is severely under powered. It can barely get itself up a hill at highway speed, but it will not quit or break down. I have 190K on her and should be good for another 100k. No air bags one cup holder and seats 8. Fun to drive as it is simple, no accident avoidance, no anti lock breaks, she just cruises, and it will not do donuts. My 16 year old is driving her now, figure it is good for him to learn how to drive for real before he buys a "self driving car with 26 air bags and 20 cup holders and a place to blue tooth his smart phone" I was just joking with my son today about the LC, I will put a bumper sticker on it saying "raising the global temperature by the mile". The rig get 11 mpg no matter how you drive- 5 mph off road or 70 mph on the highway. New LC here are now oveer $90,000, a F450 is about $60K


----------



## McPeppy (Dec 28, 2020)

Colt17 said:


> I am looking at buying a new truck and trailer for transporting my horse, as well as one other. Putting cost aside for the moment, what would you recommend? On the trailer, my horse has never been trailered. My horse is what I would call high spirited, always well aware of his surroundings and at times overly excited by them. Horse is 4 years old. I have been reading about the pros and cons of a stock trailer vs horse trailer. I like the thought of a stock trailer as loading into a confined horse trailer with tight dividers I could see being a problem for my horse, although the confined type horse trailer is probably safer if in accident, or accident avoidance situation. I am leaning towards a goose neck trailer. As far as trucks, Ford F250 or F350 or even an F450 what are your opinions?
> Thanks


----------



## McPeppy (Dec 28, 2020)

Colt17 said:


> I am looking at buying a new truck and trailer for transporting my horse, as well as one other. Putting cost aside for the moment, what would you recommend? On the trailer, my horse has never been trailered. My horse is what I would call high spirited, always well aware of his surroundings and at times overly excited by them. Horse is 4 years old. I have been reading about the pros and cons of a stock trailer vs horse trailer. I like the thought of a stock trailer as loading into a confined horse trailer with tight dividers I could see being a problem for my horse, although the confined type horse trailer is probably safer if in accident, or accident avoidance situation. I am leaning towards a goose neck trailer. As far as trucks, Ford F250 or F350 or even an F450 what are your opinions?
> Thanks


My suggestion, as well as my own preference is towards the f250-350 diesel goose neck slant load 4 horse trailer. the need always arises that when you go riding more than one person will want to tag along. You can always fit one horse in a 4 horse trailer but you can never fit more than two hoses in a two horse trailer. to my way of thinking the brake system on the truck needs to be rated as high as possible. sure you can pull a trailer with a 1/2 ton truck, but can you stop it in an emergency? I have a bumper pull well used, ( I bought new in 1979) that has seen most of three states, as well as a Far West goose neck. Both have worked well over the years. I like the bigger tack room on the goose neck. the place over the goose neck make a great sleeping place when on long over night trail rides. I trail ride all over Utah as well as work cattle once and a while. with the goose neck I can carry more gear, to meet different situations, bridles bits , chaps, helmets what ever I need.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

For the last 5 years I towed a basic, CM Dakota 2h slant load with stock trailer-like sides, with a 2011 F-150 V8 4x4 SuperCrew. It worked fine for my short (15-90 minute) drives on mostly flat roads. I could certainly feel the trailer back there, but didn't feel unsafe. The truck was also my commuter vehicle, averaging 17mpg on my 38 miles each way drive. The trailer is very basic, doesn't have great shocks, sounds like a rattling tin can, and 3 of my 4 horses didn't like it.

I just upgraded to a 2021 F-250 SuperCrew gas engine and can't believe how much smoother the trailer pulls! And you don't feel the "suck & sway" when an 18 wheeler passes anymore. Sadly, the trailer is still crap and my new horse is getting progressively worse at loading in it, so I'm shopping for a nicer quality one. The truck is also only averaging 12mpg, so I'm very thankful I'm now working from home!


----------



## "Cowboy" Chad (Feb 22, 2020)

Colt17 said:


> I am looking at buying a new truck and trailer for transporting my horse, as well as one other. Putting cost aside for the moment, what would you recommend? On the trailer, my horse has never been trailered. My horse is what I would call high spirited, always well aware of his surroundings and at times overly excited by them. Horse is 4 years old. I have been reading about the pros and cons of a stock trailer vs horse trailer. I like the thought of a stock trailer as loading into a confined horse trailer with tight dividers I could see being a problem for my horse, although the confined type horse trailer is probably safer if in accident, or accident avoidance situation. I am leaning towards a goose neck trailer. As far as trucks, Ford F250 or F350 or even an F450 what are your opinions?
> Thanks


If you're looking for a diesel (6.7L Powerstroke) a new truck will have plenty of HP and torque! If you are concerned about MPG, consider an F-350 (F-450s are more of a medium duty truck; commercial). F-450s come with lower gearing than an F-350, (plus F-350s have higher gearing options, and for a lot of narrower roads, dually is an option, it's standard on F-450). I suggest do some research on what the F-350s and F-450s offer in options, (consider the weight you are going to be hauling/pulling you may be able to save a few bucks in the long run, also consider an exhaust brake if you'll be going down steep grades with a load). The new 6.7L Powerstrokes are coming out with about 500+HP. So with that considered it would possibly be better to buy an F-350. In my opinion the F-350 is a good route to go. I would consider how big of trailer you will be using and how heavy of a load you will be hauling considering you are considering as heavy as an F-450. I think you could do quite well with an F-350. That would be my choice. Definately get a goose neck, it is a great way to have trailer weight over the rear axle for better distribution of weight, that will make for better handling of the load. I've heard of people modiffing a stock trailer to have a tack room built into the front part (Even basic living quarters). Considering your horse is not used to being trailered, a stock trailer would be a deck length of about 18 to 20 feet. Have the front made into a tack/changing room, even a possible sleeping areas.

Truck:
Driving conditions,
Weight hauling/towing,
Axel gear ratio,
Long term, 
Overall use (just towing or daily driver as well as towing)
Do your research.

Trailer:
Gooseneck or bumper pull, (which works better for the size of load)
What is overall use (consider what all you'll be hauling in trailer, Horses, tack, and what Tack/changing/living quarters)
Whether you find a horse trailer or stock trailer that fits your needs.
Budget if you want to make changes to it.

For trailer and trucks, look at Pamphlets to get ideas of options and what's available.
I think coming on here is great, I admire that you asked your questions on here. I hope I was some help to you. I think others on here seemed to be very helpful. Sorry if I wasn't more help.


----------



## "Cowboy" Chad (Feb 22, 2020)

horselovinguy said:


> Actually bsms I'm not saying go for over-kill in size.
> I am saying though there are differences in components used when the making of a vehicle takes place.
> From a "light-duty" truck of a 150/1500 series to a 250/2500 series and then to the big guns 350/3500..the differences in big.
> From size of the frame, size of the braking system, cooling system of engine and transmission, to well, just about anything you think of.
> ...


I think you nailed the truck/trailer question quite well and accurately. I agree 100% with you.


----------



## Colt17 (Aug 7, 2017)

"Cowboy" Chad said:


> If you're looking for a diesel (6.7L Powerstroke) a new truck will have plenty of HP and torque! If you are concerned about MPG, consider an F-350 (F-450s are more of a medium duty truck; commercial). F-450s come with lower gearing than an F-350, (plus F-350s have higher gearing options, and for a lot of narrower roads, dually is an option, it's standard on F-450). I suggest do some research on what the F-350s and F-450s offer in options, (consider the weight you are going to be hauling/pulling you may be able to save a few bucks in the long run, also consider an exhaust brake if you'll be going down steep grades with a load). The new 6.7L Powerstrokes are coming out with about 500+HP. So with that considered it would possibly be better to buy an F-350. In my opinion the F-350 is a good route to go. I would consider how big of trailer you will be using and how heavy of a load you will be hauling considering you are considering as heavy as an F-450. I think you could do quite well with an F-350. That would be my choice. Definately get a goose neck, it is a great way to have trailer weight over the rear axle for better distribution of weight, that will make for better handling of the load. I've heard of people modiffing a stock trailer to have a tack room built into the front part (Even basic living quarters). Considering your horse is not used to being trailered, a stock trailer would be a deck length of about 18 to 20 feet. Have the front made into a tack/changing room, even a possible sleeping areas.
> 
> Truck:
> Driving conditions,
> ...


Chad,
Thanks for the comments. I have been looking into it and reading posted comments. I think I a leaning towards the F-350 single rear wheel. Since I will not be doing a lot of highway type towing, I think the dually rear axel on the F-450 would be an issue due to width. Even the front axel of an F-450 is much wider than F-350. Other comments I have seen is the F-450 wide front axel lets you actually turn a tighter radius. I have seen some F-450 here in Hawaii traveling the secondary roads and it is really hard to keep the truck between the lane lines. Some of our highways have lanes only 8 feet wide and when a semi or coach bus is in the lane, the side mirrors actually extend over the road marker lines. I plan to test drive the F-450 and F-350 and see what it is really like and see how they compare. Also leaning towards the stock trailer, and like you point out, one can modify these as there needs require. Thanks for you input.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

late to the game but i'll chime in and say don't be afraid of the gas engines unless diesel is more readily available, the new gas engines have a lot of power (think diesel of 10 years ago) so can save a few bucks there to put into other options, trailer, bank, ect...


----------



## Colt17 (Aug 7, 2017)

tim62988 said:


> late to the game but i'll chime in and say don't be afraid of the gas engines unless diesel is more readily available, the new gas engines have a lot of power (think diesel of 10 years ago) so can save a few bucks there to put into other options, trailer, bank, ect...


Good point. I think I would rather have gasoline for a number of reasons. Like you say, new gas engines have tremendous power. Also, with the DEF systems on diesel just adds to the complexity. Here in Hawaii the absolute longest haul you would have is 2 hours, so you are not really getting the benefit or what a diesel could offer on say a many hour haul. Also, I do not like the smell of diesel exhaust, reminds me of being sea sick on a diesel boat. I also wonder if the horse would smell these fumes as they are in a trailer behind the exhaust pipe.
Thanks


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

The only comment I have about the gas trucks (as we have one) is to consider what type and length of trailer you are going to pull because they do not make gas pumps set up to pull in a large trailer and you often have to go past several stations to find one where you can get your rig in. Obviously, not a big concern if you don't plan to trailer far or have more than a small bumper pull but when we towed our 23 ft weekender with our gas 3/4 ton it was nerve wracking going anywhere you weren't used to and didn't know what stations you could fill up at.

We bought a diesel a few years later mostly for this reason and it is so much easier to fill up on the road.


----------

